# Increasing Yoghurt Yield



## nutthick (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm trying to produce my own yoghurt, but I'm having problems producing a decent quantity.  I would like to produce a thicker Greek yoghurt, so I'm doing the following;


Heat 1 litre of semi skimmed  milk to just under boiling
Let it cool till I can hold my finger in it for 10 seconds (don't have a thermometer)
Mix 4 tablespoons of 0% fat Greek yoghurt into some cold semi skimmed milk
Mix the yoghurt mix into the cooled milk
All into a yoghurt maker for 15 hours
Strain the resulting sludge through muslin for an hour to get rid of most of the moisture

What I'm left with is some nice Greek Yoghurt, but by the time the fluid has drained off I roughly have twice the quantity of the Greek yoghurt I used in the recipe.  Hardly worth the effort.  Does anyone know how I can increase the yield.  Can I keep the yoghurt maker going longer, or will that spoil the mix?

Any help would be very welcome.  Thanks


----------



## marmalady (Jan 18, 2006)

Keeping the yogurt maker going longer isn't going to increase your yield.  

Have you used the yogurt maker before, to make 'regular' yogurt?  If so, what's your yield been on that?

Are you sure the Greek yogurt you're using as a starter has all the enzymes/bacteria in it to start and keep the culture going?

And lastly, you're never going to get 'real' Greek yogurt unless you import the milk you're using from Greece!


----------



## cara (Jan 18, 2006)

I think your milk is too hot.
the bacteria work best at body temperature and if you just can hold your finger for ten sec that seems to be too much for me.

edit: you could try to add some sugar to the yoghurt.. probably there is not enough "food" for the bacteria...


----------



## nutthick (Jan 18, 2006)

The yoghurt I've made in the past has always been on the runny side, lots of yellow fluid on the top when it comes out of the maker.  I've tried different types of yoghurt for my enzyme starter, but I don't see any difference.  As far as I can tell my recipe is the same as for normal yoghurt, I just strain it at the end.  In my first attempts, I didn't even heat the milk, but the results were just as bad.  I'll try cooler milk.

What sort of consistency do you get out of the maker?  Is it quite thick?


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 18, 2006)

I have made yogurt at home for years without any problems.  Here is how I do it and it comes out perfect everytime. 

First use whole milk not skim (could be the first problem).  There is a difference in the end result if you use anything but whole.  More fat means more creamier end result. Also buy the smallest  yogurt can you find.  Leave it on the counter so it is at room temperature

First step is to boil milk (1/2 a gallon or a little more)
Once the milk comes to a full boil (watch it closely) shut the stove
Let it cool until it's room temperature (finger test should be lukewarm not cold)

In a bowl add the room temperature yogurt and stir in some room temperature milk so that it's nice and soft and mixed.  Now stir that slowly into the rest of the room temperature milk. 

Now the other key is to place this in the warmest place in your house.  Ovens are good. 

I live in the midwest where it is cold for a long part of the year.  What I do is when the milk is boiled and cooling.  I turn on my oven to the lowest setting (180) and then once it reaches that temperature I shut it off. 

Now once the milk has cooled and yogurt is stirred I place it in the oven (which is a bit warm to begin with) and leave it overnight (I always do this before bedtime).  Next morning I take that mix (which is semi solid) and then refrigerate it for another 6 hours. 

Now my yogurt is ready.  It is nice and creamy and not runny and I don't even ever have to sift it.  I buy Middle Eastern yogurt and I know what it's texture is (similar to greek yogurt) and the one I produce at home is almost similar in texture even without seiving.  

May seem like a lot of steps but it's worth it since yogurt is a staple in my house.


----------



## cara (Jan 18, 2006)

Yakuta, that is exactly the way I do it.


----------



## nutthick (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the detailled instructions, I'll try that next time and will let you know what happens.


----------



## Chatwon (Jan 18, 2006)

Yakuta, I have a question. How can you use that much yogurt?
I am just now learning to eat yogurt, (its supposed to be good for me). I buy it by the pint every month. I eat it for breakfast only, and mix it wit fruit.
So, is there more ...


----------



## Robt (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow yeah, is there a lot more.

For a side dish with your nest BBQ;

Cucumbers is Yogurt.

A few cucs  sliced and seeded 
A spat of a spoon of Yogurt in a bowl
a bit of finely minced onion
some acid- I like lemon of even some times rice vinegar
salt and pepper to suit

Presto a fine salad.

Try smoothies with a blender fruit ice cubes and yogurt.

Yes there are a lot of ways to add yogurt to the mix and they can be so delightful!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 19, 2006)

You see Chatwon, I am originally from India and we use yogurt in marinades, gravies, lassi (a yogurt drink), salads, fast food/lipsmackingly good sweet, sour and creamy preparations, potato salads etc.  

A lot of the Indian households actually have to have some plain yogurt on the side with their meal.  Given Indian food is chockful of spices and we normally don't pair wines with our food, we pair yogurt instead.  The slight creaminess and tartness in the yogurt goes really well with Indian food. 

For that matter a lot of my middleeastern friends are similar to us.  They use yogurt a lot as well. 

Try marinating chicken in it and then grill it for starters.  Try substituting it in smoothies and other breakfast drinks you make.  If you make curries try adding yogurt at the end for a surprisingly creamy texture.


----------



## Chatwon (Jan 22, 2006)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> You see Chatwon, I am originally from India and we use yogurt in marinades, gravies, lassi (a yogurt drink), salads, fast food/lipsmackingly good sweet, sour and creamy preparations, potato salads etc.
> 
> .........
> 
> Try marinating chicken in it and then grill it for starters.


 
I hear a new cookbook coming out...

I will try the chicken soak later, but how about the potato salad? It might be more healthly than using mayo... Could you share a recipe here?
Thnx.


----------



## nutthick (Jan 23, 2006)

WOW!  That is going in my book as '*Yakuta's Indian Yoghurt*'.  That worked amazingly well.  Who needs a yoghurt maker?  I opened the oven on Saturday morning and there was this beautifully solid, and very large, pot of yoghurt waiting for me.  And it tastes great!  The only problem is that I'm never going to use that much.  I like yoghurt, but I'm the only one in the house who eats it for breakfast, everyone else only cooks with it.  Still what a great situation to be in from my previous flops.  Thank you so much


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 23, 2006)

Nutthick it's good to know you were able to increase your yield 

Try making mango lassi.  I promise once you try it you will love it.  All you gotta do is add fresh or pureed mangoes (puree cans are available at any Indian or Asian stores) and add sugar to your liking and blend and serve.  I am sure you can convert folks once they taste how good it is. 

Chatwon, the potato salad I make is not the traditional kind.  It's unconventional but works well if you are into healthy cooking and like to experiment with ethnic foods. I have two recipes for you. 

Recipe # 1

2 potatoes boiled skinned and cut into cubes
1 cup frozen corn
1 cup fronzen peas
(Note:  I normally bring about 3 cups of water to a boil.  Add the peas and corns to it and let it boil for a minute, then I drain it and reserve.  It gets rid of the freezer taste for me and makes it fresher). 
1 tsp cumin powder (make it fresh by toasting cumin seeds and then powdering them)
1/2 cup of cilantro finely chopped
1 tsp of red chilli powder (or cayanne will do)
2 cups of plain yogurt
salt to taste
sugar to taste (I like mine slightly sweet)

In a bowl stir in the yogurt and add the salt, sugar, cumin powder, chilli powder and cilantro.  Mix togther to combine (adjust, salt, chilli and sugar to yoru liking).  Now stir in the potatoes, corn and peas.  Let the flavors marinate for 20 minutes or so prior to serving.

I like to garnish mine with some crunchy stuff (sev is what we commonly use in Indian household but if you can't find it you can substitute that with crushed baked lays).  

Recipe # 2

1 large can garbanzo beans (drain, rinse and reserve)
3 potatoes diced
1 red onion cut, rinsed (to remove the sharpness) and finely chopped
1 jalapeno finely chopped
1 tsp of cumin powder
1 cup of cilantro finely chopped
1/2 cup of fresh mint finely chopped
2 tsp of tamarind chutney (made by mixing tamarind pulp - available again in most asian stores) and sugar.  Note:  Tamarind is very tart.  I add 2 tbsp of tamarind pulp, along with a cup of applesauce and sugar to make my chutney).  
salt to taste
3 cups of plain yogurt

In a bowl, stir in the yogurt, cumin, salt, tamarind chutney, mint, cilantro, onions and jalapeno. Stir it to combine.  Then add the garbanzo and potatoes and stir in lightly.  Let the flavors come together for 20 minutes or so and then serve. 

These salads are perfect for the summer months when you are in the mood for something as a side to BBQ's.  They have no oil in them and very little fat which make them high on my list of healthy but tasty foods that I like to consume.


----------



## Chatwon (Jan 23, 2006)

*New Thread for Recipes!*

I started a new Thread for this Yogurt talk, look to:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/yakutas-indian-yoghurt-yogurt-recipes-18645.html#post217728

I hope you don't mind, but you are the "Star" of the thread. Meanwhile, I'm going to try out your Recipe # 2. I got some small red potatoes at the store today just for it!
I picked #2 because I never buy or use kernnel corn in anything. And #2 looked real tasty.
See you over there.
Thanks


----------



## subfuscpersona (Feb 2, 2006)

*milk to yogurt starter proportions?*

oh oh! I want to make Yakuta's yogurt too!

Problem is, I don't think we'd go though a 1/2 gal of yogurt so I'd like to make about a quart (ummm, that's about 32 oz right?) of yogurt - but I can't figure out how much yogurt starter to add. 

Could you give the amount of yogurt starter to use per pint and per quart of milk?

I have a partially finished 32-oz container of Dannon plain yogurt in the 'frig now I could use for the starter so I'm hoping for an answer before family finishes it off.  

Ooops! forgot to ask also whether material of container matters - is a stainless steel bowl ok? should I use a glass bowl instead?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Sub I have always made it with the smallest size dannon yogurt can mixed with 1/2 gallon of milk and that proportions works well for me. 

If you have less than that to make the left over from the can should do.  Just ensure you have atleast 1/4 cup of yogurt. Also follow the steps to bring it to room temperature and soften it with the warmed and then cooled milk and then stir it with the milk completely before placing it in the oven. 

I normally use a stainless steel bowl with a lid to set my yogurt and then place that in the refrigerator to cool.  I avoid glass and plastic.  Stainless works better for me.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2006)

*thank gooodness!!!*

I am so glad to finally have gotten to the bottom of this homemade yogurt business.  I also have had several failed attempts at it, wouldn't set up for me!  I am off to the kitchen now to try again, this time I will follow the steps exactly.  I think I didn't mix w/ the warm first, just stirred it right into the whole pot!  Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!


----------

